# Edmonton EMS adds Segways to fleet



## K9kazoo (Jul 18, 2008)

> July 15, 2008
> *Edmonton EMS adds Segways to fleet
> Set to patrol Capital Ex parade*
> By FRANK LANDRY, CITY HALL BUREAU
> ...



Read the rest here:  Clicky


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jul 18, 2008)

hahahaha.....really? wow i can run faster than those things.


----------



## Buzz (Jul 18, 2008)

mikeylikesit said:


> hahahaha.....really? wow i can run faster than those things.



While I do not doubt that you are able to run at that thing's max speed, I guarantee that thing can definitely outlast you at that speed.

I find it amusing as well, but apparently police are using them too. I think when it comes to having to navigate in crowded areas, I'd still rather use an ATV modified to carry a patient anyways. People seem more likely to move out of the path for something like that, plus you can carry more gear and actually move the patient if you need to. For patrolling, anything else would be sort of pointless, but doing standby for an event, who really goes out patrolling?


----------



## Jon (Jul 20, 2008)

One of the disadvantages of a Gator-type vehicle is that in thick crowds, it takes time and energy to get people out of your way. If you are on a segway, the space needed is much narrower, thereby speeding your travel.

Segways are useful for both EMS and PD because they raise the operator another 6-8" above the crowds - allowing them to see what is going on.

The purpose of Segways is similar to bikes for EMS - they get trained personnel and equipment to the patient quickly... then they get to wait for transport.


----------



## Bosco578 (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm gonna have to try one out....


----------

